# Rain in forecast tomorrow, AGAIN!



## ezekiel (Nov 4, 2007)

I'm really getting tired of this rain. Now granted we had a very nice weekend here and it has been absolutely beautiful lately but as soon as I get into stuff here comes the rain. It has been raining here all day and is forecast to continue through tomorrow afternoon. I really need to get outside and finish setting up the columns and fine tune the fencing that I started Sunday. Rain is forecast mid week too and then again on Saturday. I have to paint another column and let it dry for a bit before I throw it outside in the elements. I just don't have the room to work in my garage so I'm not quite sure when I'll get a chance to paint that blasted column. Oh, and I still have to paint the pedestal bases for the gargoyles that I'm still undecided about.

Thankfully there was a small amount of progress today. I did managed to patch the screw holes for the column and pedestal bases so they should be ready to sand tomorrow. Again, provided it actually stops raining in the afternoon. I'm just not too fond of sanding in the garage because it is so cluttered and the dust gets on everything.









There was a momentary break in the rain earlier this evening so I took the opportunity to mess around with the settings on my wife's camera and take a few night shots. None of the yard ighting is up yet but I was somewhat pleased with the way they turned out. Here is one of the entrance way; still unfinished of course.

Maybe I'll go to bed now? Or maybe I'll try to finish working on the label designs for all of our potions that are going in the Witch's Shack? Of course the shelves that the potions will be displayed on aren't built yet, nor is the Witch's Shack. Ha ... sleep is over rated!


----------

